# [H] Nachtraidgilde "Daysleepers" auf Alleria sucht



## Imbartoni (12. April 2009)

Die Gilde "Daysleepers" sucht Verstärkung !
www.daysleepers-guild.de

Wir sind eine Nachtaktive Horde World of Warcraft Gilde auf Alleria, die es sich zum Ziel gemacht hat, Spielern die zu üblichen Zeiten nicht online sein können, eine Plattform zu bieten. Daher raiden wir ab 00:00 Uhr, und sind auch sonst überwiegend bis spät in die Nacht online.

Warum Nachtraid?
Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Gilden, die nur im Zeitraum zwischen 18:00 Uhr und 00:00 Uhr raiden. Gastronomen, Schichtarbeiter und ähnliche sich jedoch zu dieser Zeit noch nicht am PC und können nicht mitraiden. Wir sind keine Anlaufstelle für Arbeitslose Dauerzocker.

Wen wir suchen (wird aktuell gehalten):
alle Klassen, alle Skillungen
Aufnahmestop: Hunter

Unsere Raidzeiten:

Di auf Mi 0-3 Uhr
Mi auf Do 0-3 Uhr
Do auf Fr 0-3 Uhr
So auf Mo 0-3 Uhr

Wir raiden im moment:
Den kompletten WotLK Content im 10er

Aktuelle Ziele:
25er Raid aufbauen

Über uns:
Wir sind eine WOW Horde Gilde auf EU-PvE-Alleria. Die Gilde entstand aus den Splittern der Ghost Company auf Nera'Thor, und schreitet heute unter neuer Leitung dem WotLK Content und Ulduar entgegen. Unser Gründungstag ist der 04.04.2009. Wir sind also eine recht junge Gilde, können aber auf einen großen Erfahrungwert von Organisationstalent und Gildenleitung zurückgreifen.Hatten bis auf Satharion 3D alles clear.
Weitere Infos über uns findest du hier: http://www.daysleepers-guild.de/include.ph...mp;contentid=18

Wir bieten:
Einen eigenen TS-Server
Eigene Website mit Bildergalerie und anderen Gimmicks
Faires DKP-System für alle


Du solltest:
- Nachtaktiv sein
- an den Raids teilnehmen wollen, und entsprechend bestrebt sein dein equipment vorzubereiten
- Spaß am Spiel haben, auch wenn es ans farmen geht
- mit Ehrgeiz in den WotLKContent gehen wollen
- ein funktionierendes TS2 Prog haben, mit funktionierenden Headset haben
- einfach zur Gilde passen

Wenn wir dein Interesse auf uns gelenkt haben, dann bewirb dich bei uns im Forum "Bewerbungen":
http://www.daysleepers-guild.de/include.ph...amp;threadid=17


Wir freuen uns auf dich
Bis dahin...
http://www.daysleepers-guild.de
Nachtraidgilde @ Alleria


----------



## neurophobia (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push


----------



## sphero (12. April 2009)

neurophobia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja lol... ich komme!


----------



## neurophobia (15. April 2009)

Imbartoni schrieb:


> Die Gilde "Daysleepers" sucht Verstärkung !
> www.daysleepers-guild.de
> 
> Wir sind eine Nachtaktive Horde World of Warcraft Gilde auf Alleria, die es sich zum Ziel gemacht hat, Spielern die zu üblichen Zeiten nicht online sein können, eine Plattform zu bieten. Daher raiden wir ab 00:00 Uhr, und sind auch sonst überwiegend bis spät in die Nacht online.
> ...


----------



## neurophobia (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neurophobia (16. April 2009)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sphero (17. April 2009)

neurophobia schrieb:


> /push
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wollte nur sagen, dass ich jetzt da bin!


----------



## neurophobia (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   /push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neurophobia (20. April 2009)

/push
...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neurophobia (22. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/BÄM BÄM^^


----------



## Maladin (22. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=90562

Pushspam ohne Inhalt

Thread ist geschlossen - der TE kann sich in einer Woche per PN melden zur Wiedereröffnung dieses Threads.

/wink maladin


----------

